# unbundled ob global code



## Tammy Hughes (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a patient who has switched insurance midstream. Insurance #1 was in effect for visits 1-7, Insurnace #2 covered the next 5 visits plus delivery and post partum visits. What would be the best way to code this. I have thought about billing Ins. #1 for the antepartvisits 7 or more 59426 but I am unsure if it is appropriate to bill ins. #2 for routine care 59400. Is there a code for routine obstetric care, delivery and postpartum care only? If there is I can't seem to see it. Any advise would be appreciated.
Tammy


----------



## amjordan (Aug 17, 2007)

Insurance 1 - 59426
Insurance 2 - 59410, 59425

Now, I have heard of some carriers wanting the 59400 submitted with the -52 modifier for reduced services.  It may boil down to your payers reimbursement policy and guidelines for situations like this.


----------



## HARMONY101 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Ob-gyn Coding And Billing*

I Agree With A Jordan But Please Let Me Know How This Work Out Because I Also Code And Bill Ob/gyn Services.

Veronica Thompson,cpc


----------

